# Poquoson flats 9-28



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

My wife & I fished the flats today around high tide. Things were slow at first then a school of at least 25 fish started chasing bait right around us. We caught 3. One was 26" and the other two were 28. After 15 minutes or so, the school moved off and we were done. Very exiting there for a few minutes and she had never caught any that size before. She's hooked now, so I bet we'll be out there again next weekend. 2 on a top water lure and one on a Redfish Magic spinner.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Just realized, I didn't mention they were puppy drum


----------



## Fishin-Belews (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report, always good when your wife gets hooked on fishing.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats! Good :fishing:
Right time right place and good :fishing: partner from now on!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice day. Thought they were drum from the size mentioned.


----------

